# When Is The Next So. Cal Meet



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Just curious as to when and if there's some interest in meeting in the near future.

I would like to get some feedback on some changes I just made.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Missed last two meetings. Got to go this time!!!! When is this going to be? I can't make it on this weekend though!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

How about a week before the next comp? Whenever that is


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

How about the 20th? I'd go for that one.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

npdang said:


> How about the 20th? I'd go for that one.


Sounds good to me; I'm looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Wait, 20th of this month or next?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

circa40 said:


> Wait, 20th of this month or next?


I'm assuming this month.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

IASCA events in 2009:

So.Cal:
January 24th- at Image Dynamics
February 15th- at Beach Autosound 
March 7th- at Audio Shoppe
March 28th- at La Jolla Audio (tentative)
April 18th-Sounds Good (tentative)

No. Cal:
April 11th- Judge Training at Kustom Kar Audio (tentative)
April 25th - Drive Customs (tentative)
May 16th- Kustom Kar Audio


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> IASCA events in 2009:
> 
> So.Cal:
> January 24th- at Image Dynamics
> ...


Great, so Saturday December 20th. would work out well.


Who wants to come out and play?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

npdang said:


> How about the 20th? I'd go for that one.


Holy smokes, npdang in the house!! It will be great to see you there Nguyen.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats too close to Christmas, how about the 20th of January?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Megalomaniac said:


> Thats too close to Christmas, how about the 20th of January?


LOL you are not in Cali and do not celebrate christmas.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

awesome.. I've been stuck on that damn shoutbox for too long and didn't get to see this.

The 20th of this month sounds like a plan to me. I guess we need to find a nice cozy place we all can meet up safely without disturbance or without US disturbing others with out violent bass air. 

Anyhow, I think i really need another SoCal meet since it seems my spark for diy car audio is not as it use to be. I know once I chillax with the old socal crew again, it'll get me jump-started again. IMHO, we have a large group of cool talented folks here in socal. 

Let's get this ball rollin'


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

double mint post...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> awesome.. I've been stuck on that damn shoutbox for too long and didn't get to see this.
> 
> The 20th of this month sounds like a plan to me. I guess we need to find a nice cozy place we all can meet up safely without disturbance or without US disturbing others with out violent bass air.
> 
> ...


James,

Good to have you back in the saddle again. I think the place we have been meeting lately is pretty good why not there.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

I have missed the last 2 meets, but i will make every effort to get to this one, just figure a location


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> James,
> 
> Good to have you back in the saddle again. I think the place we have been meeting lately is pretty good why not there.


make it official Sir Michael, our humble host


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Aren't these meets usually at Autobachs in Stanton/Garden Grove?

If the 20th of this month works, I'd like to get together.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

^ definitely worth the price of admission when npd is attending....!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

npdang said:


> Aren't these meets usually at Autobachs in Stanton/Garden Grove?
> 
> If the 20th of this month works, I'd like to get together.


When it got hot we started meeting at Rowland Heights Park.

I'll post a new thread with Saturday December 20th. @ *Autobacs*


----------

